# For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum...



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Well here is a project we started about a month ago that has turned out fairly well considering the low budget:
2000 VW golf 4 door GLS AEG 8V
Heres what the car looked like last year....

Specs:
Stock AEG (for now)
custom short runner intake (1.5L) (home brew velocity stacks inspired by Linder Power Systems)
2.5" intercooler piping with Linder Power Systems Couplers ( Couplers )
Yonaka core
Fuelab mini fuel pressure regulater with alum fuel rail
42LB greentops
Enginetuneup Water inj with 3L devils own tank
Innovate and VDO gauges
Garret gt28 turbo
ATP clone mani
Custom downpipe mated to Vbanded 3" exhaust no cat
Megasquirt
044 inline fuel pump and new lines






Mock up with stacks and runners...

Stamped stack up close



and the orange couplers..








Lower Intake made and welded waiting on metal for the plenum.




Also got the Fuelab PR today!

^that thing is about 1.5" tall!
Intake Manifold is done.

Plenum being made.

End transition






Inside the Mani



welding/preheat

All Done! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 










Here are the new wheels waiting to go on....

And my 3" exhaust vbanded











(sorry I copy & pasted from the other posts)
Thats how far we are as of last night! Comments welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Withidlehands at 9:47 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

god damn thats hot
good work


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

looks like it's gonna be fun








More info on those clamps please!


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dub_slug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_slug* »_looks like it's gonna be fun








More info on those clamps please!


x2 on both


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G60T)*

clean build bump


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Corradokcid)*

fuch yeah
you make me want welder


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Couplers info!
Click thge links and see bigger pictures and video.
( Couplers )








_Modified by Withidlehands at 11:23 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Well here is a project we started about a month ago that has turned out fairly well considering the low budget:
2000 VW golf 4 door GLS AEG 8V
Heres what the car looked like last year....

Specs:
Stock AEG (for now)
custom short runner intake (1.5L) (home brew velocity stacks inspired by Linder Power Systems)
2.5" intercooler piping with Linder Power Systems Couplers ( Couplers )
Yonaka core
Fuelab mini fuel pressure regulater with alum fuel rail
42LB greentops
Enginetuneup Water inj with 3L devils own tank
Innovate and VDO gauges
Garret gt28 turbo
ATP clone mani
Custom downpipe mated to Vbanded 3" exhaust no cat
Megasquirt
044 inline fuel pump and new lines






Mock up with stacks and runners...

Stamped stack up close



and the orange couplers..








Lower Intake made and welded waiting on metal for the plenum.




Also got the Fuelab PR today!

^that thing is about 1.5" tall!
Intake Manifold is done.

Plenum being made.

End transition






Inside the Mani



welding/preheat

All Done! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 










Here are the new wheels waiting to go on....

And my 3" exhaust vbanded











(sorry I copy & pasted from the other posts)
Thats how far we are as of last night! Comments welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Withidlehands at 9:47 PM 12-22-2009_

Hi there.
Very nice project!
I am already looking forward to see some dyno results








Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (JVK)*

damn jvk
did you seriously just quote that
welcome to FI post whore








_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 4:37 PM 12-27-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:47 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (EL DRIFTO)*

i hate when ppl do that^^^ nice aluminum welds, what kind of tig do you have?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_damn jvk
did you seriously just quote that
welcome to FI post whore










indeed he did sir...


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

^thats ok as long as you have firevortex  

Update:
Well got more welding gas today and some more aluminum bends for the drivers side intercooler fab work. Got a lot of the little brackets and waste gate stuff added while we were waiting for metal.
Also MS shipped out today hopefully. Thanks to Fire and Fuel Tuning for all the help setting up the ecu.







Also finally pictures of the BOV mounted. This piece is actually really special to me. Ive been trying to get it from a the guy (justin) who has been doing all the fab work on the car for about 3 months. The valve is really trick. It about 2 1/2" across and has a tapered shape to increase velocity out of the charge pipe. Who even thinks of things like that??




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Awesome sh*t right there! Odd looking BOV though... 
Keep up the excellent work!
Oh, btw, how did you order them in orange? I see on their webpage only silver and black powdercoat?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Awesome sh*t right there! Odd looking BOV though... 
Keep up the excellent work!
Oh, btw, how did you order them in orange? I see on their webpage only silver and black powdercoat? 

Yeah were gonna try out the BOV if it works (fairly sure that it will) then hells yeah high flow bov. if not i will order a tial. I am building this car because its different than the norm in the mk4 crowds. I build a cookie cutter mk2 vr6 and have been ashamed of doing so since.







Plus this car was built on the cheap.
The 2.5" couplers that I have were the prototypes for the 3-4" couplers. He just had the 2.5" anodized. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Withidlehands at 7:12 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those clamps are super cool, something different for sure. How much pressure will they hold? I would be worried about leakage.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_Fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those clamps are super cool, something different for sure. How much pressure will they hold? I would be worried about leakage.

Justin pressure tested them to 150PSI and thats where he backed off not them leaking.
( Pressure test of LPS couplers )



_Modified by Withidlehands at 7:59 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

neat build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_
Yeah were gonna try out the BOV if it works (fairly sure that it will) then hells yeah high flow bov. if not i will order a tial. I am building this car because its different than the norm in the mk4 crowds. I build a cookie cutter mk2 vr6 and have been ashamed of doing so since.







Plus this car was built on the cheap.
The 2.5" couplers that I have were the prototypes for the 3-4" couplers. He just had the 2.5" anodized. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Withidlehands at 7:12 AM 12-30-2009_

Does he still sell 2.5" couplers? I didnt see them on the website...


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah I guess he has a bit more. Just go to his myspace (in my sig) and send him a message. he can set you up with 2.5",3", or 4" couplers.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Awesome build!
Make me an intake would ya?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (T_Dub)*

nice work keep it up!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Those couplers are nice, but I'd worry about flex. 5* isn't a lot.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

justin builds some pretty sweet cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Those couplers are nice, but I'd worry about flex. 5* isn't a lot.

Honestly if I need more than 5 degrees something is wrong. I doubt couplers will bend more than that and not blow off. Ive got vf motor mounts on order so movements not going to be an issue.
And yeah Justins built some nice cars. 100% built by him



some customers cars








_Modified by Withidlehands at 10:58 AM 12-31-2009_


_Modified by Withidlehands at 10:58 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## LinderPowerSystems (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello guys, just wanted to chime in here. First off thanks for all the positive comments! 
About the couplers, 5 degrees should be plenty and any more would put them at risk of not sealing under full bend. If you do the math on it, you have 7/8" of movement over only ten inches and when you factor in multiple couplers you have all kinds of flex... If you motor moves more than that something else is wrong... You do need to take into consideration when fabricating the system not the put them in shear but rather in a bending or twisting moment or you will not be able to take advantage of the flex.
Feel free to ask any more questions about any aspects of any of my projects and thanks again for all the support!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (LinderPowerSystems)*

^^^^
that rx7 is so so sick


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (Withidlehands)*

one word,sick...very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (NeverEnding...)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry if it was covered above, but stock internals/compression with just WM?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry if it was covered above, but stock internals/compression with just WM?

Yeah stock internals for now, then on a couple months Ill be getting IE rifle drilled rods, and wiesco pistons. Ill be going meth inj, and e85 when I want over 10lbs.


_Modified by Withidlehands at 1:34 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## LinderPowerSystems (Dec 21, 2009)

you should totally get howitzer drilled rods, they are way better! haha!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (LinderPowerSystems)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinderPowerSystems* »_you should totally get howitzer drilled rods, they are way better! haha!

You know better than to let me post setup stats


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

looks great!!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Update:
So I started removing all the turbo manifold and turbo to start putting gaskets and rtv in there. Also got the coolant lines hooked up and oil drain mounted
Heres a picture of the downpipe

The Turbo off the car getting everything clocked and tightened up

Got the Intercooler fab done.

Heres what makes the LPS couplers so awesome:

And the crazy helicopter parts (has some inconel in it from what we checked at work)



Also got the Pan all welded up and started trying to figure out the intake setup.










_Modified by Withidlehands at 10:03 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## tuckeje (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (EL DRIFTO)*

Update:
Well I receive all the AN fittings and we started figuring out all the fuel lines and vacuum lines. Got the fuel rail done! They are a new take on fuel rail end caps.




And another shot of the engine bay with the FPR mounted and Fuel rail done!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Very cool build man!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

nice work!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Update:


85% complete engine bay.

Stripped all the stock wiring yesterday. got the fuel rail all hooked up, got the coil mounts welded up, and started making the plug wires. Going to mount the MS today and the new fuse panel and start getting it ready to start.








PS anyone have the TPS pinouts for a mk4?
AEB THROTTLE BODY TPS CONNECTOR PINOUT:
PIN 7 - 5V+ OR TPS VCC
PIN 4 - NEGATIVE OR TPS GROUND
PIN 5- TPS SIGNAL OUT TO ECU
PIN 1 - IDLE MOTOR POSITIVE (SWITCHED 12V+)
PIN 2 - IDLE MOTOR PWN NEGATIVE FROM GPO


_Modified by Withidlehands at 9:34 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (Withidlehands)*

DAMN MIGHTY FINE WELDS SIR


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: For those of you that don't make it to the mk4 forum... (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_DAMN MIGHTY FINE WELDS SIR

Yeah Justin is the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1265612091947)*

Update: Lots of wiring taken care of...



<a 
href="http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f370/Dawntherockets/?action=view&current=P2070017.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

And we also got this thing off to tap for coolant temp with the GM one.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

This is good








I was a little afraid at first I won't lie, but you didn't disapoint.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Yeah weve been working on the car a lot lately and since I have midterms this week it wont be till thurs that I will be able to even work on it







Almost done though


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Update:
Well wiring and fab are done!! now we are just trying to figure out MS's software in order to get spark so we can crank it over. Also found my fuel pump is topped out at 20PSI... :? 
Looks like E85 sooner than later....
Engine Bay Picture complete minus the catch can.(crappy pictures)


Picture of Justin wiring the harness.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Update:
Well car runs....on 2 cylinders anyways.
We were stumped on what was with the other coil pack so we went back through the wiring, checked out setup in ms, and then found the problem. The second coil igniter that is on the top cover of my ecu broke off completely.....There is the problem








Anyways new coil drivers on the way as well as a new fuel pump since for some reason my stock pump is only putting out 20psi....

So close to being done!
Im looking at buying an GoproHD on Thursday for some cool videos.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

updates? i heard it was done?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

You heard right! It runs and holds 5lbs of boost right now on the shakedown drives. some small details to work out with the shielding on the CAS and the TPS but it drives!
I also just got an HDgopro so videos when its done. Along with a certain CRX that Linder built.


----------

